# Trailer tongue weight



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Really need more tongue weight and being a custom made trailer I can not move the boat more to the front. Anyone ever put weights of some sort on the front of a trailer? Was thinking I could bolt lead (environmentally friendly lead) on the inside of the I-beams near the winch stand? Thoughts?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you move the axle back an inch or 2?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If that was custom made then you need to either take it back and have them fix it or find another craftsman.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

First off, what is it doing that makes you think it needs more tongue weight? When the tongue weight is too low, you'll feel the trailer cyclically bounce on the hitch after you hit bumps on the road. For big bumper pull trailers, tongue weight is calculated to be 10% of the trailer's weight, but boat trailers usually tell you what your tongue weight should be. My boat trailer had recommended tongue weight of 50-100#, so I moved my winch forward until my tongue weight was about 75# with an empty boat so I can add gas and dekes or tackle as necessary. If it is a custom trailer and you can't move your winch, I'm with Ducknut. Take it back to the maker and have them fix it. That should have been set up right from the get-go. The winch needs to go forward or the axle needs to move back... ...or you need a lighter motor.

Nate


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Can you move the axle back an inch or 2?


Many bolts to move back at least for me to attempt.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> First off, what is it doing that makes you think it needs more tongue weight? When the tongue weight is too low, you'll feel the trailer cyclically bounce on the hitch after you hit bumps on the road. For big bumper pull trailers, tongue weight is calculated to be 10% of the trailer's weight, but boat trailers usually tell you what your tongue weight should be. My boat trailer had recommended tongue weight of 50-100#, so I moved my winch forward until my tongue weight was about 75# with an empty boat so I can add gas and dekes or tackle as necessary. If it is a custom trailer and you can't move your winch, I'm with Ducknut. Take it back to the maker and have them fix it. That should have been set up right from the get-go. The winch needs to go forward or the axle needs to move back... ...or you need a lighter motor.
> 
> Nate


There is bounce and the winch stand is welded on. Its been 2 years this week that I have had the trailer so not sure what manufacture would do at this point. I did call late yesterday and had to leave a voice mail. Hope to hear back from them today. I probably should have contacted them long before this.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You can use a drop down hitch on the back of the truck to get the trailer more level. That will change the weight on the front. Looks like only a few inches.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

BMPDave2013 said:


> Many bolts to move back at least for me to attempt.


Seriously? It's pretty easy to do and better then adding weights to the front.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've moved the axles on a couple of trailers and its pretty easy. Not all trailers have the option though. I have a ramlin and you cant move the axle, its fixed.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

BMPDave2013 said:


> Many bolts to move back at least for me to attempt.


Don't be such an Eeyore. On the spectrum of problems, this is easy. If you throw a little money or sweat at it, it will go away for about the same cost of material and effort as bolting some heavy crap to the tongue of your trailer.

If you don't feel comfortable moving the axle and fenders back and squaring an axle yourself, a good trailer place can do it. Honestly, unless you have the lift and pneumatic tools to do it quickly on your own, let a pro do it. Self-sufficiency is great, but spending a Saturday afternoon busting your knuckles with your Husky socket set while your trailer is propped up on cinder blocks is a waste of your time when there are fish to catch.

Just do your homework so the good ol' boys at the shop don't just get it "close 'nuff". Know your current tongue weight and your desired tongue weight when you walk in the door of the shop. The range of recommended tongue weights should be stamped on the tongue of the trailer somewhere and should also be in the owner's manual. Aim for the center of the recommended range. Weigh the tongue to find out what the current weight is. A block of wood on a bathroom scale works fine. Just remember to subtract the weight of the block of wood. 

It shouldn't even be that expensive if it is no longer under warrantee. Bolts are easy to move. From the looks of your trailer, you couldn't really move the winch further forward anyway without interfering withe tailgate.

Never add unnecessary weight to anything when proper layout will fix the problem.

Nate


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Those extensions on the back ends of the trailer frame tell me that trailer was made for a much shorter boat....maybe the price was right.....get a jack stand and a floor jack to lift the whole rig up by the frame starting at the back edge of your fenders to see what kind of tongue weight that gives you....when you get it figured out launch the boat and relocate your axle/fenders to the new spot by drilling new holes.

They make some tape to put between the steel axle and the aluminum trailer to prevent corrosion caused by the dissimilar metals that should already be there, but you should get if it isn't.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Set up hitch so it sits level. I can lift the front of my trailer with 2 fingers or push down on back of skiff and make the trailer go airborne. Skiff weighs nothing up front. I have no trailering issues but it runs pretty level. Wheels do look far forward


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> Those extensions on the back ends of the trailer frame tell me that trailer was made for a much shorter boat....maybe the price was right.....get a jack stand and a floor jack to lift the whole rig up by the frame starting at the back edge of your fenders to see what kind of tongue weight that gives you....when you get it figured out launch the boat and relocate your axle/fenders to the new spot by drilling new holes.
> 
> They make some tape to put between the steel axle and the aluminum trailer to prevent corrosion caused by the dissimilar metals that should already be there, but you should get if it isn't.


Mike...I did not see those extensions.
Now I would like to change my previous comment - definitely find a different craftsman because the original custom maker is inept.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Mike...I did not see those extensions.
> Now I would like to change my previous comment - definitely find a different craftsman because the original custom maker is inept.


Thanks guys! I'm sure I can handle moving the axle back was just a little concerned that having mulitable unused holes in the i-beam may make it weak but the boat is way under the load limit of the trailer so it should be fine. I got plenty of jack stands, jacks and air tools so I think I'm going to take a day in the next couple of weeks do it. 

As far as the extensions I made those out of stock aluminum I had. They are so the buckle of the tie down strap didn't hit the back of the boat and scratch it. 

No return call from trailer manufacture. Even a 'we cant help you' would have been better than ignoring a customer. 

I should have had Rolls Axle do my trailer! Loved the first Rolls I had!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

The abandoned holes and the newly drilled holes in aluminum beams flange won't compromise the beams strength.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get a longer tongue piece then move boat forward.
or more beer in the front.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Think I may have found the cure! Lowered the hitch and put 14" rims/ tires on the trailer to replace the 13" ones and I have a totally level trailer now...maybe a .25" lower in the front and it rode much better on the short test ride today.


----------

